# dwm.exe - bad image



## stogie613 (Apr 30, 2010)

I get this error (attached screenshot) during startup. Please help me remove this. HijackThis log is below.

"C:\Windows\system32\dwmredir.dll is either not designed to run on Windows or it contains an error. Try installing the program again using the original installation media or contact your system administrator or the software vendor for support."

```
------------------------------------------------

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:49:10 PM, on 4/29/2010
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18904)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Windows\OEM04Mon.exe
C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\wmdc.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Webcam Manager\DellWMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\Sigmatel\C-Major Audio\WDM\sttray.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\Fingerprint Reader Suite\psqltray.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\battery.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbarUser_32.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10d.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157[/url]
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896[/url]
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896[/url]
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157[/url]
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer provided by Dell
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.5.4723.1820\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\Dell\BAE\BAE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ECenter] C:\Dell\E-Center\EULALauncher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OEM04Mon.exe] C:\Windows\OEM04Mon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Mobile Device Center] %windir%\WindowsMobile\wmdc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DELL Webcam Manager] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Dell Webcam Manager\DellWMgr.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PSQLLauncher] "C:\Program Files\Fingerprint Reader Suite\launcher.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\MediaDirect\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dscactivate] C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\gs_agent\custom\dsca.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] %ProgramFiles%\SigmaTel\C-Major Audio\WDM\sttray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NVHotkey] rundll32.exe C:\Windows\system32\nvHotkey.dll,Start
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: QuickSet.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\Windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_96D6FF0C6D236BF8.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - c:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\npjpi160.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll,-222 - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll,-223 - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Windows\WindowsMobile\INetRepl.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - c:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {9600F64D-755F-11D4-A47F-0001023E6D5A} (Shutterfly Picture Upload Plugin) - [url]http://web1.shutterfly.com/downloads/Uploader.cab[/url]
O16 - DPF: {F27237D7-93C8-44C2-AC6E-D6057B9A918F} (JuniperSetupClientControl Class) - [url]https://vpn.knight.com/dana-cached/sc/JuniperSetupClient.cab[/url]
O16 - DPF: {FD0B6769-6490-4A91-AA0A-B5AE0DC75AC9} (Performance Viewer Activex Control) - [url]https://secure.logmein.com/activex/ractrl.cab?lmi=100[/url]
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~2\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\aestsrv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.7.806.10245 (GoogleDesktopManager-061008-081103) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
O23 - Service: SigmaTel Audio Service (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\STacSV.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 9749 bytes
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Run the System File Checker/ repair utility - SFC -
START | type *cmd.exe* into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe | select run as Administrator | type/ paste the following:

```
[font=lucida console]sfc /scannow[/font]
```
Upon completion re-boot to allow files in use to be repaired.

SFC general info --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/936212

SFC & the CBS log --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928228

If after running SFC you are still getting the error, go to to our Security Center, Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help Forum, to have your system reviewed by a Security Analyst. Please be sure to follow THESE STEPS carefully before posting your logs in the Security Forum. Please be patient as the Security Analysts are very busy and one will get to you as soon as possible.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

